# Backyard Beauty



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2011)

Pay particular attention to what the author says they feed on (she doesn't mention cats though) 


Backyard Beauties: Carpet Python cleans up | Before it's gone...


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 23, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Pay particular attention to what the author says they feed on (she doesn't mention cats though)
> 
> 
> Backyard Beauties: Carpet Python cleans up | Before it's gone...




it says for those who cant be bothered to fuind it...............
"They can also feed on possums, chooks, handbag dogs, other small pets and in Kerry’s case, rainbow lorikeets" :lol:


----------



## Banjo (Aug 23, 2011)

It is good to see some people let them do what comes natural to them and enjoy natures show without interfering.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 23, 2011)

'handbag dogs'
Ahaha. I love it.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 23, 2011)

*Handbag Dogs*


----------



## justbrad (Aug 23, 2011)

cheers mark! nice story! coming thurs nite mate?


----------



## Banjo (Aug 24, 2011)

Hotdog handbags. Bad humour I know.


----------

